# Best Kind of Fog Chiller



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Guys, 

I just bought two new foggers for my haunt and was wondering what is the most effective fog chiller how to out there.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I built a Fog on the Rocks chiller and have to say it worked out very well for me. I was at a point where my old chiller (an old "Got Fog?" type chiller) had disappointed me year after year and I was looking for a better design. I didn't have much faith that it'd work, but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I can attest to this, the fog was hanging low to the ground all the way out to the street. I was hoping to try it this year too. I believe you said that it was from Deathlord?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just used a BIG rubbermaid tub with a dryer hose snaked inside filled with ice...It worked VERY well, and was NO work to make..just cut two holes and ran hose through it. I use it for storing other haunt stuff off season, so it serves a dual purpose.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Personally, I think the netting on the inlet/outlet is something of a bad idea in the link kryptonoff provided. Anything that offers any amount of resistance or turbulence to the fog only decreases the amount of fog that will be produced.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm with kryptonoff to an extent here. My buddy and I did LOTs of testing with fog chillers this year (As some of my posts point out)

halloween night we ended up using the rubbermaid trashcan with the dryer hose in it. Our problem with this design is it's VERY hard to get and KEEP ice between the coils and not just going to the sides or in the middle. This creates an "igloo" effect in the rubbermaid trash can and prevents the fog from chilling  very dissapointing, we tore it appart and tossed the whole thing out of fustration. We'll redesign for next year.


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Ya i know I'm kinda late on this thread, just anewbe tring to catch up. I'm takin a little different tack on my fog cooling, first I just bought this 75 year old log home, not much power and almost no outlets. Rather than try to run 2000 watts of heater[fog machine] on 50' of extention cord, I set my two big boys under cover of the back deck[It rains a LOT here] close to the power. Then i ran 6" flexible drain line from my 48 qt cooler/chillers out to where i actually want the fog. Along the way I cut openings in the drian pipe to insert those blue bottles of freezy stuff they sell for your ice chest. with the drain pipe covered with leaves/ grass clippings/ rocks...etc it worked great. Just containing the fog in the pipe is enough to dissapate the heat and get ground hugging fog
It works good without any ice at all. But I still use ice anyway. I'm a coward and I want low fog. period.


----------

